# Go! Bwaaah



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## AmZ (Dec 18, 2010)

1. Owww.
2. Peculiar.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 18, 2010)

I almost didn't post this. The poor girl falling on her face isn't funny but the juxtaposition of her two verbalizations, "Go!" and "Bwaaah", is funny. Especially "Bwaaah". And the addition of the OMG cat adds to the cartoon-like humor.

Assuming, of course, that you can compartmentalize the physical comedy aspect and the fact that it must have hurt. Then it becomes more or less a Three Stooges clip.


----------



## AmZ (Dec 18, 2010)

Hehe... Sorry, I didn't want to infer that you were a meanie or something and enjoy seeing people hurt themselves! 

I agree, it is quite funny.

I've seen far worse videos on YouTube which I have regretted to have come across and watched in the past, but this one won't be one of those to creep in to my bad dreams or something! 

This is another remix that quite entertains me!



VS.


----------



## Andy (Dec 18, 2010)

The circumstances aren't funny but the guy is. He made quite a bit of cash off this whole thing. I saw some entertainment show where he was getting out of some limo in L.A to do whatever. I guess he bought his family a nice house out of the projects. Enjoy the 15 minutes.


----------



## AmZ (Dec 18, 2010)

Agree.
The circumstances aren't so pleasant, but the guy is a natural born comedian... Whether he, err, means to be or not!

Pshhh, nice, sounds like he certainly got his 15 minutes of fame and some cash out of it also! Not bad.


----------

